# Van Yulay Molds



## katsntx (Sep 15, 2014)

Am I the only one coveting some new Van Yulay molds?  Those molds are devine!


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 15, 2014)

I've been coveting them for quite a while now.  I've put some in my shopping basket so many times and then find my restraint and stop.  It' getting harder as there are a few I really want.


----------



## dalewaite48 (Sep 15, 2014)

Where do you find them?


----------



## Susie (Sep 15, 2014)

http://www.vanyulay.com/store/pc/Silicone-Molds-c2.htm

Just go ahead and hit the show all button at the bottom, you know you're going to look anyway.:evil:


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm one of those who just couldn't take it anymore and gave in to my strong temptation!!  But I am not ashamed to say that I am the very happy owner of these from Vanyulay:

-a 40-cavity raspberry mold
-four 4-cavity mini-rose molds
-two 2-cavity mini-rose leaf molds
-a 16-cavity mini-apple mold
-a 444-cavity mini-sprinkle/ball bearing mold (to make soap pearls)
-and four 40-cavity food-grade watermelon seed molds (to make chocolate seeds for my watermelon ice cream recipe).

I didn't buy them all at once, mind you, or I would have broke the bank, but let me just say this- they are of such high quality that they are worth every single penny and then some! I just can't say enough good things about them. Great service and great molds!


 IrishLass


----------



## KatieShephard (Sep 15, 2014)

Holy Mother :shock: 
And, of course, I see this _after_ I spent all my allotted soapy funds for the month :cry:


----------



## katsntx (Sep 15, 2014)

So far I only have the strawberry and citrus wedge ones.  I have filled and empty numerous carts though.  After I get my fragrance stash built up a bit more, I will prioritize my wish list and hit the send button.


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 15, 2014)

:shh: and I had to see this post. I want food but I need those molds.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 15, 2014)

I've decided I'm ordering the raspberry mold and the sprinkle/ball bearing molds tomorrow.  Thanks Irish Lass for showing those sprinkle ones...can't wait.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Sep 15, 2014)

I only have few small ones, mainly berry shaped and they are great. I paid more for shipping to Australia than for actual molds but I don't care as they are really cute. I was planning to buy stuff to make molds myself but if I include supplies, time and mess I figured out it's easier to just buy good quality molds.


----------



## godschild (Sep 15, 2014)

I have so many of their molds I want to order that I've written out a wish list for them.  They have such a wonderful assortment and some for every occasion.


----------



## Jencat (Sep 16, 2014)

I really didn't need to know about that site.  So of course I signed up for their mailing list.  And I thought stitchers were bad enablers!


----------

